# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Bóle żołądka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie przez cztery dni boli mnie brzuch w okolicy żołądka,ból wraca pare godzin po posiłku.Jak zjem to ustaje,po 2-4godzinach się nasila.U mnie w rodzinie problemy z wrzodami miał wójek (niezdrowe odżywianie,stres) i własnie niewiem czy też ich nie mam.Ostatnio jadłem nie równomiernie np.na sniadanie na szybkiego dwie kanapki i później 7-8godzin o głodzie,po powrocie ze szkoly obiad i później jeden lub dwa posiłki,zalezy czy jestem głodny.

Proszę o szybką pomoc.Z góry dziękuję.

----------

